# No Tail Lights or Dash Lights



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

One of my 89 4x4 Nissan farm trucks has no dash or tail lights. All of the fuses are good. I pulled the switch to clean it and that did not work. I have a feeling that it may be related to a radio I recently installed. The old radio had quit working and I put in a radio out of a Ford Taurus. The radio works great. I read on another thread where someone mentioned they lost dash lights and tail lights when they installed a cd player.

I am not positive the radio has anything to do with it. Could there be a relay somewhere? I have another 89 Nissan truck that had a bad radio also. I also put a Taurus radio in it and the tail lights and dash lights work fine. Not sure where to begin looking. It seemed like there was no power getting to the contact in the switch that runs the tail lights and dash lights. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Someone just had that same problem about a week ago. It's the switch most likely.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

clean and service or replace the head light switch..


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

I got it figured out. The switch was fine. It was not getting power to the center connector, which powers the dash lights and parking lights. I ran a wire from the battery to the left front parking light and back-fed power to the switch. I could see where the power was going through the switch okay. The source power into the switch was not hot (the large pink wire). All of the fuses were good. I ended up feeding power to the large pink wire from another source, so the lights can be turned on and off normally. I don't know where the large pink wire is losing its power source, but it works fine for now. I have a Hanes book, but the wiring diagrams do not seem to match colorwise. Maybe there is a bad connection on the back of the fuse box.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

nice........


----------

